# Εξαρτάται τι δηλώνεις...



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Όλοι δηλώνουν κάτι σήμερα. Άλλοι δηλώνουν αγανακτισμένοι, άλλοι φοβισμένοι, κι όπως πάμε θα εξαντλήσουμε όλα τα εις --μένοι. Εγώ λέω να δηλώσω τρελός. Λέτε να καταφέρω έτσι να ξεφύγω;

Αναζήτησα έμπνευση στο Διαδίκτυο και στάθηκα τυχερός. Ανακάλυψα ένα απολαυστικό ποιηματάκι (τραγουδάκι μάλλον) στο ιστολόγιο του Allou Fun Marx, φίνο και επίκαιρο και σας το αφιερώνω με λατρεία.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί και να τραγουδηθεί. Κάτι σαν παλιό ρεμπέτικο μου θυμίζει (τι γνώμη έχεις επ' αυτού Δαεμάνε; )

Το δηλώνω υπευθύνως…

Βρε θα δηλωθώ Απάτσι
να γλιτώσω το χαράτσι.

Θα κρατώ τόξο και βέλος
μη με βρει ο Βενιζέλος.








Αχ θα δηλωθώ Ναβάχο
τύχη πιο καλή για να ’χω.

Θα με κρύβουν οι Ζουλού
μη με βρει το ΔουΝουΤού.

Στη Σαχάρα βεδουίνος
θα ’μαι λεύτερος και φίνος.

Έλληνας δεν θα ’μαι μόνο,
υπευθύνως το δηλώνω.






Βρε θα δηλωθώ Εσκιμώος
να την βγάλω φέτο σώος.

Πάω να γίνω Μαορί
να την βγάλω καθαρή.

Αχ θα δηλωθώ φελάχος
να γλιτώσω από το άγχος.

Θα γινώ Ίνκας ή Μάγια
τέλος φόροι, τέλη, πάγια.

Στη Σαχάρα Βεδουίνος
θα ’μαι λεύτερος και φίνος.






Έλληνας δεν θα ’μαι μόνο,
υπευθύνως το δηλώνω. ​
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2011)

Η αυθορμήτως πεταχθείσα


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Εάριον! :)
Υποκλίνομαι στην αυθορμήτως πεταχθείσα Παλάβρα για το "Μια βραδιά στην Αμφιάλη", και για το στιχομετρικό ταίριασμα και επειδή το τραγουδάκι τού Allou Fun Marx τη θέλει την αλεγκρία του.

Ας βάλω και μια εναλλακτική, πάλι με δεύτερες φωνές (και τι φωνές!) όπως το προηγούμενο, με σκοπό και τρόπο κατάλληλο να τραγουδηθεί από τον χορό του δράματος, όλους μας δηλαδή, μουρμούρικο και πιο μοντεράτο όμως, μια και όλα δείχνουν πως θα μπούμε σε καθεστώς moderation. Όπως στο αποπάνω, και σ' αυτή την εκτέλεση έχει βάλει ο Φέρρης το χεράκι του.

Από κάτω απ' τις ντομάτες - Εναλλάξ (Νίκος Μαραγκόπουλος, Γιώργος Ξηντάρης, Γιώργος Μπαγιώκης, Κώστας Τσίγκος)






...
_Μια ελιά και μια ντομάτα βρε 
μια ελιά και μια ντομάτα Ι Δις
είναι φέτος η σαλάτα Ι Δυστυχώς_

Βάρα με με το στιλέτο βρε
βάρα με με το στιλέτο Ι Δις
_κι όσο αίμα βγάλω, πιε το Ι Δις_

Το μαντίλι σου διπλώνει βρε
το μαντίλι σου διπλώνει Ι Δις
και θαρρώ πως με μαλώνει Ι Δις






Δε θα πεθάνουμε ποτέ, κουφάλες ΔΝΤάδες!


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Επειδή ακούω απόψε αυτή την εξάδα, από το δισκάκι Η μάγκα του Περαία, ένα καλοφτιαγμένο βιδεάκι:

Σου 'χει λάχει (Μπάτης) - Γιώργος Ξηντάρης






Βρε θα δηλωθώ Απάτσι
Βρε θα δηλωθώ Απάτσι
Αχ, να γλιτώσω το χαράτσι

Αχ, Παναγιά μου, ωχ δώσ' του - δώσ' του
αχ, Παναγιά μου δώσ' του - δώσ' του
αχ, μαχαιριές και γω γιατρός του


----------

